# Coplar Creek



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I believe one needs more information. There is no real info on their sires & dams. There is 1 stud on the stud page with health testing, 2 other studs I think in Colorado. How many of their dogs are in guardian homes, how many dogs do they own? 

This is me & only me but I like breeders that breed when they need a dog to show. So 1 litter a year or 2 apart. There are at least 3 litters that I can see already planned for this year alone. 2 litters they have already had. So for me they are breeding to breed for the public & not for themselves. Again this is not bad just not for my taste when choosing a breeder.


----------



## spdp (May 31, 2014)

Thanks very much for your thoughts!


----------

